# County Fair



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm fairly new to the goat world, going on 3 years. I have Nigerians. My father in law was admiring my tiny heard of 5 does & 1 buck & said you should enter one in the County Fair. I don't know the first thing about how one would go about doing that or what a goat is judged on..etc. I always enjoyed seeing the different animals at the fair but never realized their was a compatition. I would appreciate any insight from you more experienced g folks. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It depends on the fair. Our county only offers youth shows and a neighboring has an open show and everything. I'd go to the fair board and ask. Also if you have registered goats you can show in ADGA shows


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. No my little gems are not Registered. I should do some research on how to go about that. I have a bottle baby now & a buck that is two months old. I am very green on the subject... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

contact your county extension office. They will put you in touch with the closest 4H goat club.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Livestock extension agent is good for goat associations. We have 3 meat goat associations here and a dairy one too. They're very helpful for non registered stock since they will put on their own shows


----------

